# A Kitten Followed Me Home..



## lupinfarm (Sep 22, 2009)

My mum and I always walk Nacho down the road, and in a loop on the rail trail/public trail back onto our road and home again, probably about 3 or 4km in all. Today we passed all the houses as per usual that back onto the rail trail, except this time there were little meows. I looked around and noticed a small orange cat meowing his head off in the brush. He's probably around 2 to 3 months old, orange tabby with white paws, tip of the tail, and chest. He's super friendly, purrs like 15 tanks. 

I went over to pet him and he started following us down the trail. Then he followed us home. He has soft pads that were hardly dirty when I found him, so I think he was dumped at the back of this house (no one home, we met the girl who lived there last year but I think she moved out because there is no horse there anymore and the dog is gone). 

I felt so sorry for him, and he's just so small that we couldn't leave him outside overnight so we put him in the spare room for the week (put out advertisements looking for his owners) and if no one claims him, I'm going to put him up as free to a good home. 

Here is the little man, we've given him the for the time being, Oscar. 







Oscar doesn't know how to hunt, he seems unphased by mice/scurrying animals, so he would have just died out there!


----------



## reinbeau (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll bet that kitten _found_ a home!   He is a sweetie!


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 22, 2009)

I wish I could keep him... but Accio had a less than stellar reaction to him (as in, he wanted to eat his head off) and he's scared to bits of the dogs. Unless Accio develops an intense love for the little boy, he'll be finding a new home at the end of the week (all supposing someone doesn't claim him by then)


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 23, 2009)

give it a couple days. we bought home a kitten friend for my bottle raised kitten - and they HATED each other... for about 4 days. then they figured out 'that other kid' was to play with...best friends ever since


----------



## Mama&thePeeps (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, how cute! I hope you can keep him.


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 24, 2009)

Well our little dude may have found a home! ... I posted him on Freecycle last night and almost immediately got a response from a woman with 2 children and an adult female cat in the Belleville area. We're taking him over there Friday evening. Now I just have to bathe him (-_-) and deworm him with Strongid T..


----------

